# Hurghada blacklists....



## New Gal

Hi all, stumbled upon some blacklists regarding blokes in Hurghada and Sharm...they can't all be that bad surely??


----------



## Radim

*Moving to Hugharda*

Hi Nasyia,

I'm 29, moving to Hugharda Egypt soon, would like to share some experience,
want to find some job there and find out about work permits, if I need it or not.
if interested to chat, please leave a msg here. thx Radim


----------



## New Gal

Hi Radim,

Sure, happy to share advice / tips.

When are yo umoving, to where in Hurghada?

Do you have flat/job sorted and what is your gender?

Thanks


----------



## cutiepie

ya theres alot of bad guys who take advantage but arent there everywhere in the world!! in sharm you see old wrinkly women of 90 with 20 year old guys the women have to know its not for love!but both woman and man are been used in that situation. Personally i dont agree with this but if they are both happy with the situation....
you hear of lots of women been ripped off but think about it seriously if you were living in the uk would you buy a house/car in your boyfriends name because he said it would be easier....NO... some women seem to just act silly when they arrive in a foreign country no matter how much you love them be sensible when it comes to finances buying property etc !

theres definitely alot of good guys in egypt im with my boyfriend havent got used of saying husband over 2years and couldnt be happier .i know lots of girls who are with their partners long time aswell...believe me lts not all bad !!


----------



## New Gal

cutiepie said:


> ya theres alot of bad guys who take advantage but arent there everywhere in the world!! in sharm you see old wrinkly women of 90 with 20 year old guys the women have to know its not for love!but both woman and man are been used in that situation. Personally i dont agree with this but if they are both happy with the situation....
> you hear of lots of women been ripped off but think about it seriously if you were living in the uk would you buy a house/car in your boyfriends name because he said it would be easier....NO... some women seem to just act silly when they arrive in a foreign country no matter how much you love them be sensible when it comes to finances buying property etc !
> 
> theres definitely alot of good guys in egypt im with my boyfriend havent got used of saying husband over 2years and couldnt be happier .i know lots of girls who are with their partners long time aswell...believe me lts not all bad !!


Hey CP, yeah I totally agree with you. I have bisited Hurghada twice and have made friends etc...not going to go into the details of the etc lol but these scare stories are just that, scary. I think that as long as us young girls are sensible and use our brains we should be fine. 

I also know people who have been taken advantage of but think about it peeps, why would you do something out in Egypt that you wouldnt do in your home country? I.E. Buy stuff for your fella like a car, house etc or allow your bloke to treat you badly? I also think that culture out there is so different so 'Western' (god I hate that term but it has its uses  ) arent aware of the pitfalls etc. 

I just needed some comments as its easy to find a lot of bad stories about Egypt, not so good to find the success stories.

CP, you and I need a good girly chat  

You're my sole responder (not sure thats a word) on here!!!

Much love x


----------



## cutiepie

wow your quick to reply! def any advice/ help you need dont hesitate to ask!!! im here long enough know alot about the place ...well i like to think i do!!!


----------



## New Gal

cutiepie said:


> wow your quick to reply! def any advice/ help you need dont hesitate to ask!!! im here long enough know alot about the place ...well i like to think i do!!!


I'm at work and am working hard as you can tell lol!

The word I was looking for was 'respondent', I am a graduate, honest


----------



## cutiepie

lol..wish id an office job!!sorry was just searching for a website ok think RedSea4u.net will be really useful for you lots of active hurghada expats willing to give advice!!! also have alook at sharmwomen.com you could advertise your search there as companies from hurghada often post on it aswell!!


----------



## New Gal

cutiepie said:


> lol..wish id an office job!!sorry was just searching for a website ok think RedSea4u.net will be really useful for you lots of active hurghada expats willing to give advice!!! also have alook at sharmwomen.com you could advertise your search there as companies from hurghada often post on it aswell!!


Thanks for those links hun, I shall look at them.

Are you still teaching then?


----------



## Radim

*re:*



Nasiya said:


> Hi Radim,
> 
> Sure, happy to share advice / tips.
> 
> When are yo umoving, to where in Hurghada?
> 
> Do you have flat/job sorted and what is your gender?
> 
> Thanks


Hi. I'm male 29, novin probably in june on sometime in summer.
I do not have anything sorted yet, but i hope to sort it on spot.
So you know hos if that with work permit? do you need it or can you work without it?
Where in Hurghada exactly I'm moving I dont know yet, do you know a good place? I may pick up one I like after moving there. I'll probably buy a last minute a check everything out in the holiday time.
take care
Radim


----------



## New Gal

Radim said:


> Hi. I'm male 29, novin probably in june on sometime in summer.
> I do not have anything sorted yet, but i hope to sort it on spot.
> So you know hos if that with work permit? do you need it or can you work without it?
> Where in Hurghada exactly I'm moving I dont know yet, do you know a good place? I may pick up one I like after moving there. I'll probably buy a last minute a check everything out in the holiday time.
> take care
> Radim



Hi Radim,

Where are you moving from?

With regards to work permits, I have been advised to sort that out through my employer once a job is sorted.

There are loads of apartments to rent, you just need to decide a budget and location and take your pic!

All the best!


----------

